# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Giúp đỡ đọc encoder Mitsubishi

## Gamo

Hello các cụ,

Em lỡ dại mua 4 con Mitsubishi 400W về mới té ngửa là encoder của nó là dạng serial. Theo tài liệu của Mitsubishi thì 4 dây dữ liệu là MR, MRR, MDR & MDRR, truyền giống serial. Tuy nhiên em mò hoài ko ra protocol. Ko rõ cụ nào biết protocol của nó ko?

----------


## CKD

Serial thì thử rs422 hay rs485 xem sao cụ  :Smile: 
Không được nữa thì dùng cái búa.

----------

Gamo, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## hanasimitai

> Hello các cụ,
> 
> Em lỡ dại mua 4 con Mitsubishi 400W về mới té ngửa là encoder của nó là dạng serial. Theo tài liệu của Mitsubishi thì 4 dây dữ liệu là MR, MRR, MDR & MDRR, truyền giống serial. Tuy nhiên em mò hoài ko ra protocol. Ko rõ cụ nào biết protocol của nó ko?


Có cụ Mitsubishi biết đó. Bác liên hệ mà hỏi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hello các cụ,
> 
> Em lỡ dại mua 4 con Mitsubishi 400W về mới té ngửa là encoder của nó là dạng serial. Theo tài liệu của Mitsubishi thì 4 dây dữ liệu là MR, MRR, MDR & MDRR, truyền giống serial. Tuy nhiên em mò hoài ko ra protocol. Ko rõ cụ nào biết protocol của nó ko?


po trym :v

----------


## Gamo

> Có cụ Mitsubishi biết đó. Bác liên hệ mà hỏi.


Thấy bọn trên mạng kêu là phone technical support của Mitsubishi thì nó nói là protocol này ko có tiết lộ ra ngoài, chỉ có driver của Mitsubishi dùng thôi.

Để mai mượn con servo của ông Bebegat về gắn logic analyser ra phân tích vậy

@terminaterx300: ủa, sao nghe lão Nam ròm nói là chú ko có trym?  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thấy bọn trên mạng kêu là phone technical support của Mitsubishi thì nó nói là protocol này ko có tiết lộ ra ngoài, chỉ có driver của Mitsubishi dùng thôi.
> 
> Để mai mượn con servo của ông Bebegat về gắn logic analyser ra phân tích vậy
> 
> @terminaterx300: ủa, sao nghe lão Nam ròm nói là chú ko có trym?


lịt mịe, ko cóa trym sao chơi pa :v

----------


## ppgas

Đọc encoder bằng phương pháp này nè gamo :Smile:  - phone technical support  haha...




Có cần các cab tín hiệu luôn không?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mượn cáp tín hiệu luôn, lỡ cần  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Cụ thử mấy cách này xem:

- Đọc thông qua driver.
- Đọc trực tiếp, chuẩn hình như SSCNET, protocal của chuẩn này thì..bó tay thật.
- Mượn cái OCS hịn của cụ Nhatson dò thử xem. Hồi năm chừng 2004-2005 si phọ em dùng cách này đọc được data của enc từ servo Fuji.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

em nhớ là mitsu dùng half-duplex UART, protocol chắc phải có 1 con sống rồi dùng phân tích logic đọc mấy cái command gởi từ driver ra

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà mờ , tao thấy thiếu hiểu biết thì đừng đụng vào , thôi đem bán thu hồi vốn đi , anh Thuhanoi chắc đang cần.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Gà mờ , tao thấy thiếu hiểu biết thì đừng đụng vào , thôi đem bán thu hồi vốn đi , anh Thuhanoi chắc đang cần.


Ý bác Nam hay ghê  :Big Grin:  ; mà ngâm cứu cái encoder của nó làm gì nhỉ?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, bắt chước Nam mập: "cắt trym giờ"  :Wink: 

@anh Thuhanoi: ủa, anh cần mấy con Mítubishi này làm gì thế?

PS: Dạ em đang có 4 con motor Mítubishi hf-kp43k-s9 và vài con nhỏ dòng HC-KFS053 & 4 con driver MDS-B-SVJ2-01, MR-J20MA1, MR--C10A. Ko biết mình dùng mấy con driver đó với mấy con motor trên được hem anh?
Em thấy Nam ròm đại da chơi alphastep nên tính chơi servo hù cho nó sợ ấy mà

Đùa thôi, tại em đang nghịch cách điều khiển AC Servo :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

Đục nó ra, lắp cái abz encoder vào là xong. Nghe cụ NS nói magnet encoder rẻ mà độ phân giải siêu cao.
Có cái servo mà cụ ngâm cả năm, giờ mò encoder thì chắc phải đợi tới tết năm sau luôn á.

----------


## Tuanlm

Bạn Gamo tháo encoder ra, trên đó có con efprom 94xx( hay gì đó quên mất rồi), sao lưu lại một bản đi. Rồi mình gởi cho bạn bản rom của các motor có driver thông dụng. Bạn nạp vào là chiến đấu vô tư. Sử dụng mạch nạp Pickit2(3) để đọc và nạp. Nhớ chọn lưu file là binary.

ps. Mình chạy Motor 400 bằng driver 100w ( mới thử ở dòng MR-C) cũng bằng cách chỉnh sửa thông số nạp trong effrom của encoder và driver.  :Smile: 
Brick mất 3 em driver MR-C 10A

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## inhainha

> Hoho, bắt chước Nam mập: "cắt trym giờ" 
> 
> @anh Thuhanoi: ủa, anh cần mấy con Mítubishi này làm gì thế?
> 
> PS: Dạ em đang có 4 con motor Mítubishi hf-kp43k-s9 và vài con nhỏ dòng HC-KFS053 & 4 con driver MDS-B-SVJ2-01, MR-J20MA1, MR--C10A. Ko biết mình dùng mấy con driver đó với mấy con motor trên được hem anh?
> Em thấy Nam ròm đại da chơi alphastep nên tính chơi servo hù cho nó sợ ấy mà
> 
> Đùa thôi, tại em đang nghịch cách điều khiển AC Servo :x :x :x


Bác nghiên cứu trên con nhỏ HC-KFS053 thôi, phá con 400w ra thì hơi phí. MÀ con 400w chắc bác thuhanoi không cần đâu, dòng Mitsubishi J3 mà, ổng cần J2S thôi à  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Bạn Gamo tháo encoder ra, trên đó có con efprom 94xx( hay gì đó quên mất rồi), sao lưu lại một bản đi. Rồi mình gởi cho bạn bản rom của các motor có driver thông dụng. Bạn nạp vào là chiến đấu vô tư. Sử dụng mạch nạp Pickit2(3) để đọc và nạp. Nhớ chọn lưu file là binary.
> 
> ps. Mình chạy Motor 400 bằng driver 100w ( mới thử ở dòng MR-C) cũng bằng cách chỉnh sửa thông số nạp trong effrom của encoder và driver. 
> Brick mất 3 em driver MR-C 10A


cụ nhiều trò lợi hại thật

----------


## Gamo

> Bạn Gamo tháo encoder ra, trên đó có con efprom 94xx( hay gì đó quên mất rồi), sao lưu lại một bản đi. Rồi mình gởi cho bạn bản rom của các motor có driver thông dụng. Bạn nạp vào là chiến đấu vô tư. Sử dụng mạch nạp Pickit2(3) để đọc và nạp. Nhớ chọn lưu file là binary.
> 
> ps. Mình chạy Motor 400 bằng driver 100w ( mới thử ở dòng MR-C) cũng bằng cách chỉnh sửa thông số nạp trong effrom của encoder và driver. 
> Brick mất 3 em driver MR-C 10A


Ui chùi ui, cảm ơn cụ!!! Để em thử :x :x :x

@CKD: đi chỗ khác, công trình của tau là công trình thế kỷ, vài năm nữa cũng chưa xong đâu  :Wink: 

@inhainha: à, 2 con linear & 5 pha của bác em chưa vọc kịp, bác có cần gấp ko?
Con hf-kp43k-s9 là dòng J3? Nó khác dòng J2 ra sao hả bác?

----------


## CKD

> Ui chùi ui, cảm ơn cụ!!! Để em thử :x :x :x


Khi nào cụ cần cây búa thì hú em. Em không có rôm để tặng, nhưng búa thì em có.
Hô hô  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## inhainha

> Ui chùi ui, cảm ơn cụ!!! Để em thử :x :x :x
> 
> @CKD: đi chỗ khác, công trình của tau là công trình thế kỷ, vài năm nữa cũng chưa xong đâu 
> 
> @inhainha: à, 2 con linear & 5 pha của bác em chưa vọc kịp, bác có cần gấp ko?
> Con hf-kp43k-s9 là dòng J3? Nó khác dòng J2 ra sao hả bác?


Theo thứ tự dòng thì hình như J, MR-C, J2, J2S, J3, J4.
Dòng J3 đời sau J2S, kiếm driver khó như hái sao trên trời  :Big Grin: . mà nếu có thấy drive thì tránh xa mấy cái drive có chữ B ở cuối nha, nó chạy mạng SSCNET, phải có thiết bị mới xài được. J4 thì mới ra cách đây 2-3 năm gì đó.
Mấy cái kia bác cứ từ từ vọc cũng được, hiện giờ chưa làm gì cả, cái 5pha rãnh bác check signal cn giúp, đang có vài cái mà chưa dám bán ra nè, sợ khách hỏi chân cẳng không tư vấn được  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác nghiên cứu trên con nhỏ HC-KFS053 thôi, phá con 400w ra thì hơi phí. MÀ con 400w chắc bác thuhanoi không cần đâu, dòng Mitsubishi J3 mà, ổng cần J2S thôi à


Giờ drv ra đi hết rồi không sưu tầm nữa, chỉ cần con J2S 1kW nữa thôi

----------


## Ga con

> em nhớ là mitsu dùng half-duplex UART, protocol chắc phải có 1 con sống rồi dùng phân tích logic đọc mấy cái command gởi từ driver ra


E nghĩ là nó sẽ gần giống sercos chứ không phải UART.

@ bác Tuanlm: trò này ông thầy em cũng hay làm cho mấy con máy CNC + driver. Còn cái enc thì chưa ạ  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------


## Tuanlm

> E nghĩ là nó sẽ gần giống sercos chứ không phải UART.
> 
> @ bác Tuanlm: trò này ông thầy em cũng hay làm cho mấy con máy CNC + driver. Còn cái enc thì chưa ạ .
> 
> Thanks.


Up rom cho encoder để fake thông số nhận dạng động cơ, còn với driver thì thay đổi chỉ số đo lường dòng và áp.  :Smile:

----------


## ac_bk3i

> Hello các cụ,
> 
> Em lỡ dại mua 4 con Mitsubishi 400W về mới té ngửa là encoder của nó là dạng serial. Theo tài liệu của Mitsubishi thì 4 dây dữ liệu là MR, MRR, MDR & MDRR, truyền giống serial. Tuy nhiên em mò hoài ko ra protocol. Ko rõ cụ nào biết protocol của nó ko?


s 

EM cũng đang có driver mitsu mr-c10a serial encoder nè. chủa biêt lập trình sao. bác đã xử lý nó chưa

----------


## Gamo

Hehe được ùi bác. Nhưng phiền toái lắm. Bác đi mua bộ hack tín hiệu Salea là mò ra protocol thôi.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hehe được ùi bác. Nhưng phiền toái lắm. Bác đi mua bộ hack tín hiệu Salea là mò ra protocol thôi.


bộ này mua ở đâu Gà Mỡ ?

----------


## Gamo

Dạ em mua từ Chị Na ợ

Ở VN thấy bán cũng nhiều: https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=s...N&cr=countryVN

Lưu ý có 2 loại: loại chính hãng & hàng nhái. Em cũng ko biết khác nhau chỗ nào ngoài giá tiền

----------

Ga con, huynhbacan, Tuanlm

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Đối với dòng Mitsu, trên face đã có cao thủ chỉnh sửa gì đó trong driver mà nhận tất cả motor cùng hảng

----------

